# Marathon Veranstaltung im Bergischen Land



## ares1000 (27. September 2014)

Mooin, moin an alle, 

ich würde gerne nach dem Interesse für eine Marathon Veranstaltung im Bergischen Land fragen.

Gedacht ist eine 1 bis 2 Tage (Samstag/Sontag) Veranstaltung mit Wermelskirchen als Austragungsort. 
Wir haben hier mehrere Talsperren die die "Basis" für die drei unterschiedlich langen Runden (Runde1:25-30km mit 500hm, Runde2:45-60 km mit 1000hm, Runde 3: 75-100km mit 1300hm) bilden. Gefahren wir nur an einem Tag. Mit Rahmenprogramm im Start/Zielbereich.

Wie groß wäre das Interesse an so einer Veranstaltung hier im Bergischen wohl? 

Gibt es eine ähnliche Veranstaltung die ich bisher übersehen habe?

Danke Euch schon mal für Eure Rückmeldung und Meinung. 

Grüße Addi


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. September 2014)

Also meine Stimme hast du 
Finde schon lange, dass das Bergische Land mehr Veranstaltungen für Mountainbiker bieten könnte.
Eine Marathon Veranstaltung ist mir in der näheren Umgebung auch nicht bekannt. Kenne nur Die NRW XC Cup Rennen in Solingen und Remscheid, den Gravity Lauf in Wuppertal, den Enduro One Lauf in Wipperfürth und die Night on Bike in Radevormwald. Hinzu käme noch die CTF in Remscheid Lennep.

Wollt ihr einen Einzelevent durchführen, oder wollt ihr euch auch der Nutrixxon Marathon Trophy anschließen? Wie sieht es mit dem Trailanteil bei euren Runden aus? Hier würde ich mich an der Strecke vom ABUS Ruhrbike Festival in Wetter orientieren. Auch würde ich die Höhenmeter etwas ausbauen. 1300hm auf 75km sind recht wenig. Sowas würde für die mittlere Strecke besser passen.

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (28. September 2014)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## ares1000 (29. September 2014)

Ich bin erst mal bei einer Einzelveranstaltung. Von dieser Trophy habe ich noch nie gehört. Könnte evtl. interessant sein. 

OK, die Höhenmeter bei den Kilometern sind vielleicht etwas wenig. Waren jetzt aber auch erst mal nur geschätzt. 
Die Strecke soll so viel Trail-Anteil wie möglich haben, was aber nicht für den gesamten Streckenverlaug umsetzbar ist.

Wa sollte denn im Start/Ziel Bereich zu finden sein? Ich versuche gerade zusammenzustellen was für Teilnehmer 
und Besucher sein sollte um sich auf so einer Veranstaltung wohl zu fühlen.

Sanitäre Anlagen sind vorhabenden. Als Veranstaltungsort ist erst mal ein kleines Fussballstadion geplant.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (29. September 2014)

Finde ich auch super!
Noch eine vergleichbare Veranstaltung wäre das Ruhrbeikfestival, zwar nicht im Bergischen, aber direkt nebendran.


----------



## maddda (29. September 2014)

Also ich komme direkt aus Wermelskirchen...Was mich ins grübeln bringt sind die enorm vielen Strassensperren die ihr machen müsstet. B51 wenn ihr zur sengenbach wollt. Den Pilgerweg runter kreuzen auch viele Straßen. Wie sieht es mit den genehmigungen der Waldbesitzer aus? Wird das Rennen BDR gemeldet sein?

Man mbekommt hier durchaus mehr höhenmeter zusammen, als die 1300 auf 100km

Welcher Verein oder welches Unternehmen möchte das ganze denn ausrichten?Habt ihr genug Helfer, Streckenposten usw? Selbst Rennerfahrung?


----------



## ares1000 (30. September 2014)

Die 1300hm bei 100km sind eine vorsichtige Schätzung gewesen. 

Das ganze steckt noch in den mini-Kinderschuhen. Also komplett am Anfang.

Schirmherr/Ausrichter (falls Du damit einen "Hauptsponsor" meinst) muss noch gefunden werden. Genau so wie Helfer und das drum herum.

Auch die Genehmigungen und der Auflagenkatalog.

Die Streckenführung ergibt sich aus der Kombination der Talsperren hier in der Region.
Die schreien ja förmlich danach umfahren zu werden 
Schlimmstenfalls müssen auch die Städte Remscheid und Solingen mit ins Boot geholt werden.

Rennerfahrung leider noch nicht so viel, aber Erfahrung in Sachen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Asteroth (30. September 2014)

Find ich Super  
Bin bis jetzt nur den "5. MTB - Marathon am Rursee" (http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/) mitgefahren und kommenden Sonntag steht der "Volksbank-Langenberg-Marathon" ( langenberg-marathon.de/) beides ist relativ weit weg finde ich ....etwas vor der Haustüre fände ich super .... (komme aus Düsseldorf)


----------



## tranquillity (6. Oktober 2014)

Es gab ja mal (2006 wenn ich mich recht erinnere), den Nutscheid Megabike (http://helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Mountainbike-Nutscheid-Megabike.html). War eigentlich ein ziemlich schönes Rennen, allerdings wurde es, warum auch immer, wohl nur einmal veranstaltet. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Oktober 2014)

Leider sind die Hürden für eine Gehnehmigung hierzulange sehr hoch. Ich drücke euch aber fest die Daumen für euer Vorhaben!


----------



## ares1000 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi, welche Hürden meinst Du? 

Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch schon vorbereiten wenn Du nen Tip hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wir sind im Moment bei der Streckenwahl und haben diese auch mal grob abgefahren. 

Es sieht so aus als würde es eine Runde um eine Talsperre werden die dann 1,2 oder 3 mal gefahren wird. 
1 Runde: ca. 35 km, 750hm
2 Runden: ca. 70km, 1500 hm
3 Runden: ca. 105/110 km, 2250 hm

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, oder?


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme mal an die Dhünn oder? Damit würdest du das potential der Region nicht mal annähernd ausschöpfen. Hier ließe sich so schön ein Rennen alla "Wetter" fahren....


----------



## ares1000 (17. Oktober 2014)

ja, die Dhüntalsperre. Die Wege um die Sperre bieten einiges an Potential, auch für zukünftige Veranstaltungen.
Es ist da halt einfacher umzusetzen weil man nicht so viele Strassen kreuzen muss. Ansonsten hat es um die Sperre schon eine ziemlich Sägezahnartiges Profil und bietet für unterschiedliche Teilnehmerprofile etwas.


----------



## Tapir (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen das euer Vorhaben gelingt.
Falls ihr es noch nicht habt setzt euch mal mit dem MTB Rhein Berg in Verbindung. Die haben ja ihre CTF um die Dhünn auch kurzfristig wieder aabgesagt. Vielleicht können die weitere Tipps geben


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2014)

bietet die strecke vernünftige überholmöglichkeiten?

die 3 runde fahrer werden die 35 km fahrer teilweise überrunden.


----------



## ares1000 (19. Oktober 2014)

Die Strecke ist gut gemischt von der Art der Wege. Es gibt Single-Trails und Schotter-/ Waldwege mit Überholmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (22. Oktober 2014)

Sehr fein!
Wäre am Start und sicher nicht nur ich! Aufgrund des angrenzenden Ruhrgebiets gibt es sicherlich eine Menge Startwilliger.


----------



## jo7840 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch interessiert. Ich würde auch noch wen mitbringen.


----------



## ares1000 (14. Dezember 2014)

Moin, 

es geht weiter in der Sache. 

Erste Gespräche mit der Stadt und dem Stadtmarketing waren positiv. 

Jetzt kommt der schwere Teil. Streckengenehmigung. 

Es soll in der Nähe von Odenthal schon mal eine VA und eine freigegebene Strecke haben. Kennt die wer?


----------



## Tapir (14. Dezember 2014)

Wie schon mal erwähnt. 
Es gab einmal eine ctf von mtb.rhein berg organisiert. Die 2 Ausgabe wurde schon wieder abgesagt. 
Ferner gab es glaube ich am Schöllerhof mal eine kleine Downhill Veranstaltung. Mehr ist mir nicht bekannt und würde mich auch sehr überraschen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Dezember 2014)

Nimm doch mal KONtakt zu den MAcher des RUHrbikefestivals auf, die können Dir ggf schonmal ein paar Tipps geben. So eine VEranstaltung muss alle Instanzen mit einbeziehen...Stadt /Städte...Eigentümer...Polizei....Rettungsdienste....ist bestimmt nicht einfach...und kosten wird der genze "Spaß" auch was...daher müssen ein paar Sponsoren an Land gezogen werden. Ein/Zwei Sportvereine wären als basis nicht falsch....und ggf noch freiwillige Helfer für die Streckenposten etc.

An den Teilnehmern sollte es nicht mangeln...hier in der Region gibt es genug Biker.....

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## ares1000 (13. Januar 2015)

Es gibt eine theoretische Strecke. 
Aktuell wird geprüft ob sie für einen MTB-Marathon frei gegeben werden kann. 

Kleine Runde: 42 km ca. 1000hm
Große Runde: 70 km ca. 1500hm


----------



## howdy0501 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre mit Sicherheit auch dabei. Habe letztes Jahr Blut geleckt an Marathon-Rennen. Und dazu wäre es auch noch gut erreichbar für mich. Hoffentlich wird's was. Wünsche Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Mik_v_stauder (21. Januar 2015)

Tach auch Das hört sich interessant an!!! Ich/Wir wären ebenfalls mit an Bord!!!

#rsgstauder


----------



## ares1000 (7. Februar 2015)

Strecke ist soweit durch.  

Jetzt bräuchten wir "nur" noch Sponsoren. 

Ja, der Termin 22.01. als Austragungstermin ist sehr knapp. Trotzdem bin ich für jeden Hinweiss dankbar.  

Gerne auch per PN


----------



## ares1000 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle,

es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zu dem Thema. 

Was bei meinem letzten Posting noch fehlte war die Sitzung des Landschaftsbeirates.

Nach einigen Verhandlungen und guter Zusammenarbeit mit en entsprechenden offiziellen Stellen haben wir nun eine offizielle Strecke. (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an diese Stellen.  )

Es ist aber für´s erste mal kein Marathon geworden sondern eine "CTF".

Ich denke ich werde, wenn es für die Mod´s hier OK ist, ein eigenes Thema dafür eröffnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenSG (9. Juli 2015)

Klingt interessant. Wenn du ein neues Thema eröffnest schreib den Link mal hier rein


----------



## ares1000 (9. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ctf-um-die-dhuenntalsperre-im-bergischen-land.759540/

Weitere Details folgen.


----------

